

Ask HN: How do you manage your knowledge base? - galonso

We are currently using Microsoft SharePoint sevices 2003 at my group to manage our knowledge base, you know, all our internal documents about formal and less formal procedures and tasks, but it is very suboptimal and difficult to search. How do you handle that kind of information to be easy to produce and, above all, easy to find?<p>Thanks for all your responses.
======
brk
The Atlassion products (Confluence and Jira) were awesome at my last startup.
I'm using TikiWiki right now for something similar because it fits my budget
($0).

------
oscardelben
I use a text based wiki synced via git. The advantage for me to use a text
based system is that I can access it from different text editors, without the
pain of custom vendors formats. For example I'm currently using textmate with
this plugin: <http://interconnected.org/home/more/2007/05/textmate-wiki/> but
you can find macros for all the major text editors.

------
galonso
To brk, thanks for the link, TikiWiki looks promissing. I think I'll give it a
try.

------
generalk
We use a MediaWiki install for a lot of general knowledge, and for project-
specific stuff we throw it in our Basecamp.

